# New Interface of WR



## Lancel0t

Hi there sir Mike!

I've noticed the new interface added to the WR today and it will really helps us a lot and it would lessen the time from going to one url to another. This is another user-friendly feature that will be of great help.


----------



## vachecow

What does that mean?


----------



## Lancel0t

WHat i mean is the new Search box located at the top in which you dont have to go back to this URL http://www.wordreference.com if you would like to check some words in the dictionary.


----------



## lsp

Excellent! (for anyone who shares my guilty pleasure of watching VH1's Best Week Ever, *"UPGRADE!!* ")


----------



## vachecow

Oh, thanks for the explanation, and thanks Mike!


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, it's been a much-needed feature, and I'm glad that you all like it.   

I'm still thinking about moving it...  It crowds the screen up top there for those with 800x600 monitors.

Mike


----------



## vachecow

Yes, but it also makes it easily accesable


----------



## VenusEnvy

lsp said:
			
		

> Excellent! (for anyone who shares my guilty pleasure of watching VH1's Best Week Ever, *"UPGRADE!!* ")



LOL Yes, I agree!     
Makes looking up words (which I OFTEN have to do) much easier.


----------



## fetchezlavache

this is an *excellent* add-on ! thanks mike !


----------



## Artrella

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Yes, it's been a much-needed feature, and I'm glad that you all like it.
> 
> I'm still thinking about moving it...*  It crowds the screen up top there for those with 800x600 monitors.*
> Mike





Yes, but the idea is great!! Thx Mike!!


----------

